# UHMW on chute? and more?



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

I have an HS1132 and am repainging the chute. I plan on using Rustoleum "rusty metal primer" and their oil paint. The inside of the chute is mostly bare metal right now. 

But I read! It seems the hot setup is to cover it with UHMW. Is that worthwhile? It seems like it could take about 12" x 24", "folding" it so it goes on the chute back and sides. 


Is that practical on an HS1132?
Is 1/8" the appropriate thickness?
It seems like it will cost around $25 - Amazon
Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Check out the price at Grainager.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen people talk about using roll-up sled material for this purpose, on other machines. I don't know how thick that stuff is, but I'd hazard a guess at maybe 0.03", something around there. Using 1/8" thick material, 0.125", sounds very thick to me. I'd be looking for something thinner if I was doing it. Thinner would also be easier to form so it matches the chute's profile.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Man...the whole UHMW lining with Yamaha seems to be the bees knees. I keep thinking....how in the !%% did they get it to stay put and why no one else has followed suit? 

I wonder if baking it with the shute and forming it together would make them happy partners.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

How about lining the chute with this... https://www.walmart.com/ip/Flying-Carpet-Snow-Sled/38472888 It is a slippery as anything. years ago one of the kids left it on the ground and it snowed, I stepped on it and was " down looking for nickles" in a nanosecond.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

gregg said:


> How about lining the chute with this... https://www.walmart.com/ip/Flying-Carpet-Snow-Sled/38472888 It is a slippery as anything. years ago one of the kids left it on the ground and it snowed, I stepped on it and was " down looking for nickles" in a nanosecond.


I think the trick is to fasten it to the chute. Let us know when you figure that out.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Perhaps you could just use u-clips (thumbnail attached) on the vertical edges of the chute, and attach at the top with the two chute guide bolts.

Here's a post where ZOMGVTEK did something similar, but without the clips:



ZOMGVTEK said:


> I cut some 1/16" Acetal for the chute, and that didn't really work out. It was too stiff to jam it into the corners up top without bowing the chute itself out bad. It could be formed to the correct shape so it won't want to spring back to flat and bow the chute out, but my brief attempts didn't work well. I thought I had a picture of it installed, but I don't. I do have one of what it looks like cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The liners on the Yamahas are actually teflon and not UHMW plastic.
They are held in place by hold down plates and mechanical fasteners.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I've had the liner in 2 years now. Works great, never had an issue, its been holding up quite well. It absolutely makes an impact to how the thing throws the flakes. When theres very little snow, it used to kinda spray it out, but now it will throw a nice thin ribbon out moderately far.

My chute was well worn being as the machine is ~20 years old. I assume it will have less impact on a machine with nice smooth paint.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Perhaps the chute liner from a similar Yamaha machine could be modified slightly to fit... It looks like the YT1332ED chute liner might work in the HSS1332ATD chute with some tweaking.​


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone ever try this product from rustoleum?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the idea and it looks like it works really well. But...

The work that is involved to get the reults and then I can imagine the price just does not make too much sense to me. Mixing, needing a respirator, a sprayer along with 2 different chemicals? 

A coat or 2 or 3 of wax does just fine for me. 



TomHodge said:


> Anyone ever try this product from rustoleum?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pswCROkMZOA


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Crazy carpet is what people commonly use here. I am sure a lot of you used to slide on them as a kid.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder about the sled name. Googling found Flexible Flyer Flying Carpet roll-up sleds, which the DoItBest hardware stores apparently sell for $4, with free shipping to the store. Amazon is about $12, for comparison. So I've got one coming, not sure when I'll get to try installing it, though. 

https://www.doitbest.com/products/8...MI1fHM38Dp2AIVj1p-Ch35CwN4EAQYASABEgIfNPD_BwE

I'll have to do some reading on suggested ways to get a liner to fit, and to secure it. For initial testing purposes, I'd prefer to start without having to drill extra holes in the chute. 

It'll be going on an Ariens with a tall chute, and chipped paint (ideally, I'd touch up the paint before adding the liner). I've never had problems with snow sticking inside the chute. But a more-slippery surface could only help improve your throwing distance, in addition to hopefully reducing sticking.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Some type of adhesive should do the trick I would think. 

https://www.masterbond.com/applications/adhesives-bonding-plastic-metal


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

TomHodge said:


> Anyone ever try this product from rustoleum?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pswCROkMZOA


I’ve thought about it, but I’m not sure if it would hold up to the abuse. Salt, gravel, and what
not. I have a lot of small pea sized gravel that the town mixes with the salt.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The chute does have a few holes near the base already, so I can start with using those. Maybe secured with rivets or bolts. And, for testing purposes, tape, or small clamps (maybe even binder clips), might help hold the liner near the top, while evaluating how it works.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've seen pics of chute liners here and there and ???? Just short of sealing all the edges, anybody else have concerns about moisture getting trapped. And or in the warmer months for storage, properly rinsedown to just make sure no traces of salt is left behind, obviously before you wax your snowblower before storage.

I baked, formed a UHMW for my chute to a T but ended up skipping the install.
I lined mine with PPF film, just because I knew I could get full edge-2-edge adherence on it and not have to worry about above said issues


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Few months ago someone named the special adhesive you need to use otherwise it won't stick.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, what's PPF film? 

It's very difficult to make things stick to polyethylene (PE), like HDPE, UHMW, etc. So using a glue that would hold the liner on might be difficult. There are multi-layer films, however. A film that was HDPE or UHMW on one side, and something more adhesive-compatible on the back side, could be helpful. 

Just looked, apparently you can buy UHMW tape, 3M makes some. But it's expensive. One example: 
https://www.amazon.com/JVCC-UHMW-PE-10-UHMW-Polyethylene-Film/dp/B007MTDJVO

I definitely see the advantage of not trapping water behind a non-adhesive liner. But mounting a strong adhesive to your entire chute seems like jumping in with both feet  If you needed to take that off, it could be trouble. 

If you could mount the liner pretty well, perhaps you wouldn't get much water behind it? If you painted the chute before "permanently" installing the liner, that would presumably help. 

Alternately, let's assume that 4 fasteners were enough to secure the liner. You could put 2 at the bottom, 2 at the top. To let the chute dry out, you could remove just the top 2 fasteners, and tilt the liner away from the chute, so it could air out. At least at the end of the season, or things like that.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I forgot, you can also get Teflon that's adhesive-lined. It's sometimes used with heat-bonding machines, to keep things from sticking to the heated jaws. 

This is an example of reasonably-priced 16"x20" Teflon sheets that are *not* adhesive backed. 6 sheets for $10: 
https://www.amazon.com/Teflon-6-Pack-Transfers-Resistant-Protects/dp/B072PRH924/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8

Unfortunately, the adhesive-backed Teflon seems more expensive. This is a roll of 2" wide tape, by 11 yards, 33 feet, for $16: 
https://www.amazon.com/Teflon-Adhesive-Machine-Sealing-Fiberglass/dp/B077NGB85L/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8

You'd have to evaluate how many strips would be required to cover your chute, to get a sense of what this approach would cost. It might be easier to apply, at least, vs big sheets. Just lay overlapping strips until you've covered up the desired area.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Just drill where needed and bolt it on. That would be best I think. The very bottom of the liner is where you want to pay particular attention to fastening it well as the snow is going to want to wedge it's way under the liner there. Once the snow is past that it's smooth sailing.

A new chute is only $90 so I wouldn't feel bad about drilling holes in it. Its relatively cheap and easy to replace if worst comes to worst.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, thanks. I'm just kinda chicken about making permanent changes if it doesn't pan out. Maybe the liner just creates problems, etc, and I end up taking it off. If so, I'd feel bad if I'd make extra holes for nothing. 

Once I get the sled, I'll start figuring out how I want to do this. If I can using existing holes as a start, great. And if it needs a few more, I'll put them in areas where they wouldn't cause problems if they weren't being used. 

I have considered that maybe I could use this opportunity to also extend the sides of the chute a little more forward. Sometimes, with the chute rotated all the way to the sides, I'll get a little snow that sprays next to the chute, rather than going up it.


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Chute liner*

Hi. 
I installed a chute liner on my Ariens Platinum. White Delrin Acetal Resin, which I ordered from McMaster-Carr. I used 1/32" thick, 12"x48" which I cut the length. I used 'account book screws' to fasten it to the snow blower chute. I also used caulking around those screws and inside the hole to prevent any rust from forming.
I posted some images of it in the gallery section. I have not removed the wax coating yet.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mate 

Do you have some data on how well it is holding up ? Looks nice. Did you need to bend it with a heat gun, or is it fairly flexible ?

I was thinking that it could also be mounted with some aluminum pop rivets with a washer on the inside of the chute. What do you think ?

I mainly want it for damage control for protection of the paint on my chute when throwing gravel from my driveway. I have much more throwing distance than I need.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For keeping things dry behind the insert, without requiring adhesive everywhere, I wonder if adding rubber edge trim would help, going up the vertical walls of the chute. Like this type of stuff:

https://www.amazon.com/Trim-Lok-X1013-250-Neoprene-Rubber-Length/dp/B072BBDG4B

It might help provide a barrier for snow entry on the long exposed edges. Of course, you could also maybe just run a strip of tape up the side, folded over to the outside of the chute, as a cheap alternative.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mate, the advantage of UHMW my understanding a single piece can formed into the curves and square corners using a heat gun. Can the Delrin Acetal be formed and molded into the corners using a heat gun?



Mate from Virginia said:


> Hi.
> I installed a chute liner on my Ariens Platinum. White Delrin Acetal Resin, which I ordered from McMaster-Carr. I used 1/32" thick, 12"x48" which I cut the length. I used 'account book screws' to fasten it to the snow blower chute. I also used caulking around those screws and inside the hole to prevent any rust from forming.
> I posted some images of it in the gallery section. I have not removed the wax coating yet.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Some type of adhesive should do the trick I would think.
> 
> https://www.masterbond.com/applications/adhesives-bonding-plastic-metal


I called Masterbond, they only sell to manufacturers in large large quantities.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

UHMW and acetal are both thermoplastic materials. So they will soften as you heat them. Unlike thermoset materials, like Bakelite, which will remain rigid as you heat it, and will eventually just burn. 

Per Google, UHMW melts around 250F, compared with around 350F for acetal. So you should be able to soften both, for forming them. Don't burn acetal, it gives off nasty fumes, including formaldehyde, when overheated. 

If you're going to secure it with fasteners, vs adhesives, my inclination would be to use UHMW, rather than acetal. UHMW is durable and slippery, and there must be a reason it's used to make the bases of downhill skis. Which is an application that has a fair bit in common with what we're trying to do.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I called Masterbond, they only sell to manufacturers in large large quantities.


You can get adhesives from anywhere. Doesn't need to be masterbond. Pretty much all my local hardware stores have epoxy, silicone and cyanoacrylate based adhesives available in small tubes.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want something that will stick to polyethylene (HDPE, UHMW, etc), however, you have fewer choices. Most typical adhesives won't do well at that.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Red Octobyr, what about Crazy Carpets, flexible sledding material, I think that's poly propylene, durability? heat formation? Cracking? I can get 15 miles away a large piece, a crazy sled, for $4. Cheap, if out replaces uhmw great, if it doesn't, even free is not worth it. I plan to install using #8 stainless truss head machine screws.



RedOctobyr said:


> UHMW and acetal are both thermoplastic materials. So they will soften as you heat them. Unlike thermoset materials, like Bakelite, which will remain rigid as you heat it, and will eventually just burn.
> 
> Per Google, UHMW melts around 250F, compared with around 350F for acetal. So you should be able to soften both, for forming them. Don't burn acetal, it gives off nasty fumes, including formaldehyde, when overheated.
> 
> If you're going to secure it with fasteners, vs adhesives, my inclination would be to use UHMW, rather than acetal. UHMW is durable and slippery, and there must be a reason it's used to make the bases of downhill skis. Which is an application that has a fair bit in common with what we're trying to do.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I ordered one of those sleds. And I've seen people talk about using them for this purpose. I don't know the material, but I'd expect it's something suitable, given that their goal is to slide on snow, and to deal with a lot of bending during use, in the cold. 

Walmart's listing for them shows linear polyethylene. So it's apparently at least some sort of PE.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> I ordered one of those sleds. And I've seen people talk about using them for this purpose. I don't know the material, but I'd expect it's something suitable, given that their goal is to slide on snow, and to deal with a lot of bending during use, in the cold.
> 
> Walmart's listing for them shows linear polyethylene. So it's apparently at least some sort of PE.


DoItBest.com has Crazy Carpet sleds for $3.99


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm impressed, my order from Sunday at doitbest.com is ready for pickup at the store today. That's pretty good for $4 and free shipping to the store.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

interesting, crazy carpet sleds, for us canucks crappy tire has a 48" one for $4.50


ClassicTurbo Carpet, 48-in | Canadian Tire


----------

